# Are everyone else's goats this rambunctious?



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it just my guys, or are everyone else's goats this crazy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old are they? My 10 weeks olds play.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it's a wether thing :laugh: Roughin' it out!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They're almost 9 months old now.
They never seem to stop, not that I mind...it's fun watchng them!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the vid, GREAT set up too! Is that a concrete finish on the bench indoors? It's very cool!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My big girls were acting like that yesterday. I just stood there and had to laugh. I love watching them play.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Love the vid, GREAT set up too! Is that a concrete finish on the bench indoors? It's very cool!


Thank you! 
No it's not concrete, just a couple layers of plywood.
I do plan on painting it in the spring, with some sand added for texture.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

They are cute!

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of mine play a lot and others not so much. I had fun this morning watching my 3 wethers (7 mths and younger) running and playing with my doe (11 months). 

I would love to see some pics of your goat's play ground.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I LOVE how chunky they are!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I LOVE how chunky they are!


Hahaha, so do I...especially Arthur, he's my little Chocolate Chunk! 

Texas, I'll get some pics of the playground posted soon for you.
My husband want to make them a see-saw, but I don't know if there's any room left in the pen for another toy...spoiled boys!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

You have some happy goatie boys there playing,,:lol: and cutties to, love seeing the video's of them, my hubby saw it and chuckled to,, please keep sharing your two handsome boys with us.. and , no,, not spoiled at all, just happy...
Betty


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh WillowGem, how I LOVE to see videos of your boys!! There is just something about those chubby cuties that warms my heart. 

It makes me sooooooo anxious to get my first goats. The due dates are Feb 14 for one and Feb 24 for three more does. It seems so close, yet so far away. My husband keeps teasing me for being "obsessed." I look at this forum 3-4 times a day.

Keep the videos and pics coming. I am living vicariously through you all right now!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I know what you mean Jenny.
I waited for my boys for almost a year...I made reservations for two boys, in August 2011! 
When they were finally born the spring of 2012, I had eight more weeks to wait, which turned into nine weeks...that was THE LONGEST 9 weeks ever! 

Us...obsessed?? Never!!  :laugh:
And I'm looking forward to pic of your babies when the finally arrive.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Texas.girl said:


> I would love to see some pics of your goat's play ground.


 Here you go, Texas. 

The fort, from a couple different angles.
It's made from pallets, plywood, cinder blocks and shingles.
The ramps are made from old tobbogans we found in the pole barn.

Then the bridge, just a board with shingles connecting the two spools.
Oh, and cinder block steps...my boys love their cinder blocks! 

The last two pics are the whole setup, and Arthur coming out of the "goat" door.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, yes, my goats play too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG they are adorable chunks! Haha I loved watching that video!  Hopefully they always stay that silly!

Our adult does don't play as much, especially when they are pregnant or have young kids, they are drama queens, haha.
But the young does play like that especially if the weather is going to change, or there is snow on the ground. 

Right now the adults are all too worried about their babies...although Star, the yearling will play with her adopted baby & the other young does.


----------



## jillb05 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness that was the cutest video ever!! My baby wethers do the exact same thing! They love to headbutt each other and they wag their tails and all that too. It's adorable. Yours seemed to be a little more rambunctious than mine get at times but still I know exactly how it is lol  that video made my day at work so much better


----------

